# Dying to ask Dying Question



## MSMS (Nov 16, 2021)

Can someone give me a few sentence overview of how double dying is done? How do you keep the colors from mixing/blending in the wood?


----------



## sleevecc (Nov 16, 2021)

MSMS said:


> Can someone give me a few sentence overview of how double dying is done? How do you keep the colors from mixing/blending in the wood?


I take sample piece of the wood roughly the same size as IM trying to double dye and run it through and time when the bubbles stop,,, if for example that time is 4 hours.... then I take the wood I am trying to dye 2 times run through in first color for 2 hours... cure it. then clean it up a bit and run through in second color for the full 4 hours. If triple dying pretty much the same in 3rds. Always doing the lighter colors first finishing with the darkest colors,,, for example: Orange then Black,,, or Green then Blue etc.. cure first to stop bleeding into second color basically to answer your question,, but if you run through full cycle there is not much room for 2nd color left to show.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 16, 2021)

sleevecc said:


> I take sample piece of the wood roughly the same size as IM trying to double dye and run it through and time when the bubbles stop,,, if for example that time is 4 hours.... then I take the wood I am trying to dye 2 times run through in first color for 2 hours... cure it. then clean it up a bit and run through in second color for the full 4 hours. If triple dying pretty much the same in 3rds. Always doing the lighter colors first finishing with the darkest colors,,, for example: Orange then Black,,, or Green then Blue etc.. cure first to stop bleeding into second color basically to answer your question,, but if you run through full cycle there is not much room for 2nd color left to show.


Pictures?


----------



## sleevecc (Nov 16, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Pictures?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 17, 2021)

I stand in awe! These are amazing in color and detail! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sleevecc (Nov 17, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Pictures?





Nature Man said:


> I stand in awe! These are amazing in color and detail! Chuck


Anything I can do to help ya man,, msg me.. I will do all I can.


----------



## sleevecc (Nov 17, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> I stand in awe! These are amazing in color and detail! Chuck


I do a lot of other things as well.. Stabilizing got me started...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

